# How much to pay for getting rough lumber dimensioned



## eregister (Jan 12, 2011)

Not sure if this is the best forum but the best I could figure…

I have quite a bit of rough oak that is approx. 12" wide by 2" thick. I know someone who is willing to rent me some time on his jointer/planer and I was trying to figure out what might be a fair price. Any ideas?


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

This is a tough one as most people on here either do there own or if they don't they buy demensioned lumber. I would think that if its someone that has a planner and jointer then they are probably into woodworking themselves and may be willing to let you use there equipment in exchange for some of the oak. If it was someone I knew and they only had a couple of boards I wouldn't charge them anything to do it for them. I probably would let them use my equipment but I would do it for them. If its a lot of lumber and it was me doing it for someone then I would probably want about 1/4 of the lumber for doing it. This is just my thoughts as I have never did this or had this question brought up.


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

i think my local yard charges around $1 a meter to do this, if you plan on doing it yourself you could cut the cost in two.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

One of the local places here was charging $0.30/BF to plane both sides of the rough stock. I can't remember if they also ripped one edge for that price to effectively make it S3S or not? That is at a commercial-type facility, with industrial equipment.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

I offer resawing, flattening, thicknessing and wide plank sanding services for a flat $47 per hour with a minimum of 1 hour. I don't charge by the foot/inch or meter. I've done many jobs like this.

I don't "rent" time on the machines (to much liability and potential for damage). I do the work and they get the finished product done to their specifications.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (May 28, 2010)

Our lumber yard charges $38/hour for surfacing if you bring your own wood in. A lot of times they'll do it for free if you buy the wood from them. Of course they charge over 3 times the price per BF of my supplier so I just pay the $38/hour and come out way ahead.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

If I was helping out a friend with a fair bit of surfacing, I would ask for the cost of a set of knives and a 12 pack for afterwards.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

ChefHDAN, I like the way you think….........
- JJ


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

ChefHDAN-You've got it right! I've done a little surfacing to help my neighbor out … I know when I see him walking up the driveway with an armload of boards that me thirst is about to be quenched!

-Gerry


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Ocupational hazard I guess!


----------

